

Drug Reverses Alzheimer’s Disease Deficits in Mice - mallahkaya
http://www.lacksokning.com/drug-reverses-alzheimers-disease-deficits-in-mice/
The research, funded by the National Institutes of Health’s National Institute on Aging and Alzheimer’s Association, reviewed previously published findings on the drug bexarotene, approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for use in cutaneous T cell lymphoma.
======
mnp456
Multiple Research Teams Unable to Confirm High-Profile Alzheimer’s Study

[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130523143004.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130523143004.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29)

------
ronaldx
Bear in mind that mice are a poor model for Alzheimer's disease (a disease of
aging) because they don't live for very long.

I am not an expert, but it's my understanding that wild mice basically don't
get Alzheimer's - Alzheimer's mice have to have engineered genetic defects to
observe Alzheimer's in their short lifespan.

Although exciting, this is still far away from being usefully applied to
humans.

